# Karachi Port Trust



## Robem. (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello All

I'm looking for information on Captain A. P. Richardson who was a pilot at Karachi Port in the 50s. He became Senior Pilot whilst stationed on Manora Island and eventually Harbour Master with offices in Kiamari. It was a transitional time for KPT and I understand that Captain Richardson had some input into pilot safety issues, welfare etc.

He was also I believe the last European to hold a senior post with the KPT. I would be grateful for dates, etc. and information regarding any internal politics or . . . discussion that may have contributed to the formation of a modern pilotage service at the port.

Thanks.

Robem.


----------

